# Clip (cancelleria)



## Landslide89

Una curiosità...come si chiama questo oggetto di cancelleria in francese?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Landslide,
_Une attache trombone_, anche solo _un_ _trombone._


----------



## itka

E come si chiama in italiano ?  (ci sarà un'altra parola che "clip" ?)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Itka ,
Sarà graffetta o attache o fermaglio


----------



## Landslide89

Io la chiamo sempre graffetta...E abito al nord...Forse in altre regioni d'Italia si chiama diversamente. Ho messo clip all'inglese per fare capire cosa intendevo...


----------



## itka

Ah, merci ! Pour moi, la _graffetta _était l'agrafe, celle qui sort de l'agrafeuse et _il fermaglio_, je n'y pensais pas du tout. Je crois bien n'avoir jamais rencontré de trombone en italien !


----------



## Landslide89

Le "fermaglio" pour moi c'est la barrette à cheveux...Mais comme il y a une grande diversité d'usage en Italie, il se peut que "fermaglio" dans d'autres régions soit utilisé dans le sens de "trombone" 
Et le mot "graffetta" peut désigner aussi l'agrafe...Comme d'habitude, tout dépend du contexte...


----------

